# Looking for a job in Dubai: advise on where to search



## heart_beats (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys 
I am currently living in the former soviet republic of Georgia and hope to be moving to Dubai at the end of July. 
Contrary to what some people advise, ie fly to Dubai and try to get a job while there, i do not want to risk it and want to be hired from overseas.
However, i am not sure where to look. I have been advised to go through agencies, but a friend told me they are quite useless! 
So far a friend has advised me to look at:Bayt, naukri, monstergulf,dubizzle

All which i have checked, but not very concrete 
I hold a BA (Hons) in Management Science and MA in HR Knowledge Management. As far as experience goes, i am currently working for the Georgian government and have rotated within industries from a year with General Electric to working n Higher Education. 
I recently completed my MA, and hoped to find a graduate scheme of sorts that would allow me train in various roles on a rotation basis. Is it possible to find this?

I will appreciate any help rendered,

Laureene


----------



## Mr.PND (Apr 9, 2012)

You could try Higher Colleges of Technology in the UAE if you are interested in education. 
Just type HCT in google.

Regards,
Mr.PND


----------



## heart_beats (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not interested in Education to be honest, I mean like joining a graduate scheme for say IBM, Microsoft, Deloitte, etc
Thanks any how


----------

